# Love this guy!



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ilove this Doctor! 

Q: Doctor, I've heard that cardiovascular exercise can prolong life. Is this true? 
A: Your heart

only good for so many beats, and that it...don't waste on exercise. Everything wear out eventually. Speeding up heart not make you live longer; it like saying you extend life of car by driving faster. Want to live longer? Take nap. 

Q: Should I cut down on meat and eat more fruits and vegetables? 
A: You must grasp logistical efficiency. What does cow eat? Hay and corn. And what are these? Vegetables. So steak is nothing more than efficient mechanismof delivering vegetables to your system. Need grain? Eat chicken. Beef also good source of field grass (green leafy vegetable). And pork chop can give you 100% ofrecommended daily allowance of vegetable product.

Q: Should I reduce my alcohol intake? 
A:

No, not at all. Wine made from fruit. Brandy is distilled wine, that mean they take water out of fruity bit so you get even more of goodness that way. Beer also made of grain. Bottom up!

Q: How can I calculate my body/fat ratio? 
A: Well, if you have body and you have fat, your ratio one to one. If you have two bodies, your ratio two to one, etc.

Q: What are some of the advantages of participating in a regular exercise program? 
A: Can't think of single one, sorry. My philosophy is: No pain...good!

Q: Aren't fried foods bad for you? 
A: YOU NOT LISTENING! Food are fried these day in vegetable oil. In fact, they permeated by it. How could

getting more vegetable be bad for you?!? 

Q: Will sit-ups help prevent me from getting a little soft around the middle? 
A: Definitely not! When you exercise muscle, it get bigger. You should only be doing sit-up if you want bigger stomach. 

Q: Is chocolate bad for me? 
A: Are you crazy?!? HEL-LO-O!! Cocoa bean! Another vegetable! It best feel-good food around!

Q: Is swimming good for your figure? 
A: If swimming good for your figure, explain whale to me..

Q: Is getting in shape important for my lifestyle? 
A: Hey! 'Round' a shape! 

Well, I hope this has cleared up any misconceptions you may have had about food and diets.

And remember:
Life should NOT be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in an attractive and well-preserved body, but rather to skid in sideways - Chardonnay in one hand - chocolate in the other - body thoroughly used up, totally worn out and screaming "WOO-HOO, what a ride!!"

AND.....

For those of you who watch what you eat, here's the final word on nutrition and health. It's a relief to know the truth after all those conflicting nutritional studies. 

1. The Japanese eat very little

fat
and suffer fewer heart attacks than us.

2. The Mexicans eat a lot of fat
and suffer fewer heart attacks than us.

3. The Chinese drink very little red wine
and suffer fewer heart attacks than us.

4. The Italians drink a lot of red wine
and suffer fewer heart attacks than us. 

5. The Germans drink a lot of beer and eat lots of sausages and fats and suffer fewer heart attacks than us.

CONCLUSION:

Eat and drink what you like.
Speaking English is

apparently what kills you.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

:EAT: :EAT: :\Ou: o-|| -/O_-


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

was dkhntrdstn the dr???


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> was dkhntrdstn the dr???


LMAO!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

> Re: Love this guy!
> by idiot with a bow on Tue Mar 23, 2010 6:48 pm
> 
> was dkhntrdstn the dr???


ROFLMAO!!! Dang, dustin is famous! Just kiddin bud! :mrgreen:


----------

